# There are no more files



## Mikerem48 (Jun 13, 2017)

Using Windows 10, when I try to save a file, I get an error message that states "There are no more files." The file will not save. Any ideas?


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Have you done any recent updates or installed any software? Which AV do you use and du you have any "system cleaners" installed?


----------



## Mikerem48 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi, I have not installed any software in a long time, although Windows did update something today, but that was after the problem was discovered. We do have Norton installed. That is the only cleaner.


----------



## Mikerem48 (Jun 13, 2017)

I have solved the problem. I have a ASUS lap top computer. It has a manufacturer installed problem called ASUS Data Security Manager. It is a firewall. For some reason, it has prevented me from saving files. I deleted it and now, all is good.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Glad you got it resolved.


----------

